# 3 ABT Superbowl Flavors w/Qview



## redheelerdog (Feb 7, 2016)

Started out with some basic Philly Cream Cheese and ended up with 3 flavors:

*South-West Spicy Salsa:*

Cream Cheese
Pace Picante
Tabasco
*Savory Steak Onion BBQ:*

Cream Cheese
BBQ Sauce
A1 Sauce
Onion
Parmesan Cheese
*Chipotle Garlic Sausage:*

Cream Cheese
Chipotle CBP Elk Sausage
Garlic
Smoked Cheddar Cheese
12 ABTs Each

I fry the bacon before and then smoke in the MES for 1.5-2 hrs in an AMAZN with apple pellets.

More pics to come, thanks for looking and Happy Superbowl 50!













ABT1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 7, 2016


















ABT2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 7, 2016


















ABT3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 7, 2016


















ABT4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 7, 2016


















ABT5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 7, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 7, 2016)

Bet they will be great


----------



## b-one (Feb 7, 2016)

Looking great,love the variety!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 8, 2016)

RHD, they sound  and look scrumptious !!!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 8, 2016)

"The wife said to me: " I cook and bake all the time, you don't see me taking pictures of my food " - She thinks I'm weird... whats up with that?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Smoker | Meat | Heat | Smoke | Plate | Knife | Fork"

LOLOLOLOLOLOL!

That's Great!

John


----------

